# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  crate for large format paper.

## steen

Hi!
I´m doing a project working on a new crate for screenprinted large format papers 200x150cm(400-450g).There will be 25-30 sheets in a crate and i`m wondering if someone has any experience with similar projects? 
any thoughts on how to prevent the sheets from moving around. There will be silkpaper inbetween the sheets.
My plan is to add enough pressure between the lid and bottom to hold the paper in place.
The crate shoud be as lightwaight as possible.
Any thoughts on witch materials i should use?I have been looking at aluminium honeycomb plates and polyethylene foam...

Best 
Herman Steen

----------


## Paul Abbey

Do you intend to travel flat or upright?

----------


## steen

Travel flat, but tilt the crate upright through doors and stairs.

----------


## Paul Abbey

Gatorfoam is very rigid and lightweight.  If making multiple layers (say 5-10 sheets per layer), paper or glassine corners and supports (folded paper/glassine) secured around the perimeter would help keep the paper stationary.  Creating an "envelope" (again, glassine or paper) to hold the prints would help keep the prints aligned as well.  That would also allow for space around the paper and prevent potential damage  to the edges. A Pressure should also be used just to be thorough.  If simply sandwiching all the prints using pressure in an interior box, volara may be good for pressure is applied evenly against the prints. http://apps.bnt.com/ecom/catalog/pro...roductID=17583

----------


## Chris Barber

Hi Herman,
I second Paul Abbey's suggestion. Breaking the stack up into thinner stacks with foam board dividers between them is a good idea. Cut the foam board with approx. 3" margin around the perimeter of the paper stacks. The folded corners of glassine or paper Paul mentioned can be taped to each gator board divider so that your primary wrapping material on the paper objects does not necessarily need to have direct contact with tape. At your larger dimensions however, you might also consider double-wrapping each stack of paper so you can tape along edges as well, and discard the outer wrapping when unpacking. The latter may not be necessary if you are only tilting the crate up briefly to get through doorways.

A tape with good adhesion but relatively easy release is recommended, such as white artist's tape. It is available in most art supply stores & online. Clear packing tape is not recommended for this, as it can be difficult to see when releasing the folded corners. 

1/2" ultra board is another potential divider material for large portfolio-style packing such as this. It is also stiffer than 1/2" foamcor across large spans, but a little more cost-effective than 1/2" gator. Any of these foam boards can be joined along their edges with industrial-grade hot glue, & the seams reinforced with tape. 

A wood crate at those dims will have some weight to it, but you can mitigate this by choosing a relatively simple crate style and limiting the thickness of foam cushioning inside. 2" is generally considered a minimum thickness for polyethylene foam cushions. If the paper objects will not require foam thermal insulation, you can eliminate a few inches in each crate dimension there.

----------

